# Phal. violacea 'Indigo Blue' Deep Blue Sea



## Guldal (Aug 7, 2019)

It's blueish hue is more outspoken in real life, but I would still characterize it as indigo more than deep blue! No matter what, I find it stil lovely and it has a nice fragrance.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 7, 2019)

Super color saturation! Love it!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 7, 2019)

Very sharp. Great job. Hard to beat a purple violacea.


----------



## abax (Aug 7, 2019)

Such a splendid Phal. with outstanding color
intensity. I want one!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 8, 2019)

Wonderful color. I'd get some of those phals if I had the space for them.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 24, 2019)

wow!


----------



## Hien (Aug 25, 2019)

amazing color.
Does this one have parents trace back from the Norton breeding line?


----------



## Guldal (Aug 27, 2019)

Hien said:


> Does this one have parents trace back from the Norton breeding line?



I have no exact information about the parentage of this plant. I bought it from Popow - they have earlier on offered more than a few violaceas from the Norton breeding line, so I kind of just presumed by the epithet 'Deep Blue Sea', that this one was just another one of these. But, maybe I'm in the wrong?

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 3, 2019)

great colour even if its not blue


----------

